# ath5k gentoo-sources-2.6.38 EeePC 900A

## ns4683

Hi.  I've been racking my head with this problem I'm having with my EeePC 900A.  I have been using gentoo-sources-2.6.32 since 25-Dec-2009.  I decided it would be time to upgrade the kernel and I chose to use 2.6.38.  Everything is working as it should but if I disable the wireless radio with Fn-F2 or when I come back from suspend, I am unable to get the wireless card to work unless I reboot.

Here's my card information:

```
02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
```

dmesg info after boot:

```
[   25.295707] ath5k 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[   25.295737] ath5k 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[   25.295872] ath5k 0000:02:00.0: registered as 'phy0'

[   26.109233] Registered led device: ath5k-phy0::rx

[   26.109420] Registered led device: ath5k-phy0::tx

[   26.109430] ath5k phy0: Atheros AR2425 chip found (MAC: 0xe2, PHY: 0x70)
```

After resuming from suspend or attempting to enable the wireless device with Fn-F2 again, I get this error message:

```
[  201.310875] eeepc_laptop: BIOS says wireless lan is blocked, but the pci device is present

[  201.310885] eeepc_laptop: skipped wireless hotplug as probably inappropriate for this model

[  201.417317] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:18:f8:f9:35:de by local choice (reason=3)

[  201.466754] ath5k phy0: failed to wakeup the MAC Chip
```

Googling these messages gave me some information, but I have yet to see any resolutions.  I found someone experiencing the exact issue with the 900A on the Novell bugzilla: https://bugzilla.novell.com/show_bug.cgi?id=595586 .  According to Jiri Slaby in the bug report, there was an upstream fix but the report fails to document what it is.  I even experience the same problem using kernel-2.6.35 from Sysresccd.  I found another kernel bug report https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=15382 with this issue.  Having CONFIG_PCIEASPM=y set or disabled doesn't make a difference.  I also see this message in the syslog which matches up with the wireless card.  Using kernel option pcie_aspm=force doesn't affect the wireless card either.

```
[    0.169087] pci 0000:02:00.0: disabling ASPM on pre-1.1 PCIe device.  You can enable it with 'pcie_aspm=force'
```

A little more information about the ath5k and ASPM issue:

```
commit 18626abccb42a19a3bd6693cd5c4904d594b6c69

Author: Maxim Levitsky <maximlevitsky@gmail.com>

Date:   Fri Aug 13 11:27:28 2010 -0400

    ath5k: disable ASPM L0s for all cards

    

    commit 6ccf15a1a76d2ff915cdef6ae4d12d0170087118 upstream.

    

    Atheros PCIe wireless cards handled by ath5k do require L0s disabled.

    For distributions shipping with CONFIG_PCIEASPM (this will be enabled

    by default in the future in 2.6.36) this will also mean both L1 and L0s

    will be disabled when a pre 1.1 PCIe device is detected. We do know L1

    works correctly even for all ath5k pre 1.1 PCIe devices though but cannot

    currently undue the effect of a blacklist, for details you can read

    pcie_aspm_sanity_check() and see how it adjusts the device link

    capability.

    

    It may be possible in the future to implement some PCI API to allow

    drivers to override blacklists for pre 1.1 PCIe but for now it is

    best to accept that both L0s and L1 will be disabled completely for

    distributions shipping with CONFIG_PCIEASPM rather than having this

    issue present. Motivation for adding this new API will be to help

    with power consumption for some of these devices.

    

    Example of issues you'd see:

    

      - On the Acer Aspire One (AOA150, Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001

        Wireless Network Adapter [168c:001c] (rev 01)) doesn't work well

        with ASPM enabled, the card will eventually stall on heavy traffic

        with often 'unsupported jumbo' warnings appearing. Disabling

        ASPM L0s in ath5k fixes these problems.

    

      - On the same card you would see a storm of RXORN interrupts

        even though medium is idle.

    

    Credit for root causing and fixing the bug goes to Jussi Kivilinna.

    

    Cc: David Quan <David.Quan@atheros.com>

    Cc: Matthew Garrett <mjg59@srcf.ucam.org>

    Cc: Tim Gardner <tim.gardner@canonical.com>

    Cc: Jussi Kivilinna <jussi.kivilinna@mbnet.fi>

    Signed-off-by: Luis R. Rodriguez <lrodriguez@atheros.com>

    Signed-off-by: Maxim Levitsky <maximlevitsky@gmail.com>

    Signed-off-by: John W. Linville <linville@tuxdriver.com>

    Signed-off-by: Greg Kroah-Hartman <gregkh@suse.de>
```

I'm not sure if the ASPM change is what's causing my issues.  I just don't know where to begin to troubleshoot this.  For now I can just boot back into kernel-2.6.32, but I would like work towards some solution.  Does anyone have any ideas?  I'll be more than happy to provide any information.

Thanks for any help.

----------

## eccerr0r

Also curious of the same problem with same machine.  <subscribe>

----------

## Krog

hi, did you found a solution?

many thanks

p.s. as to be sure, i'm writing to you also a pm, i REALLY need this problem to be solved  :Smile: 

----------

## ns4683

I just wanted to post an update to this problem.  It appears that gentoo-sources-2.6.39-r1 fixes the issue I was having.

----------

